# "Goofy" Font



## MountNittany

Does anyone know where to find a Goofy (the character) font like the picture below?

Thanks!


----------



## morgansmom2000

There's Disney fonts Here.


----------



## MountNittany

Thanks for the link, there are some great fonts there, but no Goofy.


----------



## runskyhy

I haven't found the exact font, but this might be a similiar enough font to what your looking for:
http://www.fontspace.com/gaut-fonts/dim-wit

And this has Goofy in the font:
http://www.fontspace.com/gorillablu/jlr-goofy-writing

FYI, other collections of Disney fonts, even though I didn't see a goofy-type, you can double-check me:
http://www.fontspace.com/category/Disney
http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm
http://www.disneyexperience.com/customize/fonts.php
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Park/9711/fonts.htm
http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/disney-fonts-list/ (this one is pretty extensive)

I've been looking for 'Castaway Cay' font, too.


----------

